# Supercharged Altima



## xyourantithesisx (Apr 17, 2005)

I searched and searched so I don't know if anyone has already posted an answer but I figured I'd ask.

Does anyone know of any successfully supercharged Altimas?
I have a 99 SE that is soon going to be my secondary car. I've been putting a lot of thought into whether I should turbo or SC the girl. I've seen a kit that allows you to put a Eaton SC from the xterra and frontiers on the Ka24de but it's only been, from what I've seen put in 240sx's's's's. In fact I have one from a frontier my buddy just scrapped. I'm just wondering if it's going to be a lot more (or less) work.

Anyway some input/advice/opinions would be great.


----------

